
Ask HN: Studying for breadth - solveit
How have you gone about studying a wide range of subjects?<p>The main objective is to become conversant in any chosen subjects to the level where I would be able to ask sensible questions to experts and they would be able to give meaningful answers that I can understand.<p>A side objective, this being HN, is that this will make me better at spotting and evaluating entrepreneurial opportunities.
======
aalhour
If you are into studying textbooks, I recommend you take a look at the
following article at LessWrong: The Best Textbooks on Every Subject -
[https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/xg3hXCYQPJkwHyik2/the-
best-t...](https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/xg3hXCYQPJkwHyik2/the-best-
textbooks-on-every-subject)

------
julienreszka
[https://books.google.com/talktobooks/](https://books.google.com/talktobooks/)
This is great resource for studying breadth.

Also learn about generative design, it will help you get a feeling on what is
a searchspace.

